# Book Recommendation: Lion in the Living Room



## Khadsell (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey all! Just finished an amazing book on the science\history of cat "domestication" called "Lion in the Living Room: How House Cats Tamed Us and Took Over the World" by Abigail Tucker. :nerd: Absolutely fascinating and well-researched book. She also doesn't just fawn over housecats, but instead objectively looks at then and their impact on our lives, society and planet. Great read.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Netflix has/had it as a movie.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

I saw the film and found it entertaining and interesting, particularly the idea we do our cats' a disservice by keeping them strictly indoors. It certainly adds fuel to the debate of indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Khadsell (Dec 12, 2017)

I haven’t seen the Netflix film, the book didn’t touch on indoor cat life. I’ll have to check out the show.


----------



## Domesticat (1 mo ago)

Thank you, i will check it out for sure


----------

